# Sarah K's Collection Thread



## Sarah K (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, I've been on here for long enough now, that I think I can finally get around to starting my own Collection thread! But it may take me a while to get through to everyone, as I have somewhere around 80 mantises in my care, including babies! I have about 7 species I am keeping.


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 23, 2016)

I am going to start with my Carolinas, as they are who got me started, so naturally I have to favor them a bit.  So far I have had two ooths hatch which I acquired from Thomas. Thank you Thomas! I have finally narrowed down my breeding stock from the two hatches (about 8), and released/ sold everyone else.

The first batch hatched 4/30/16 and are are somewhere between L4 and L6 now, and their color variety is really starting to show!  I am very impressed with the range of colors they have had so far, aywhere from lime/neon green, to pale green, to brown with green legs, and brown/gray/ black speckly! All were raised in the exact same conditions, so it is my conclusion that it is total luck of the draw with them and their colors. Unfortunately, only one of my pale green girls was cooperating for pictures last night, so here she is!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 23, 2016)

I can't wait for them to come today!! Beautiful pictures


----------



## dmina (Jun 24, 2016)

Great pics Sarah... Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Kara S (Jun 24, 2016)

Love the pictures. She's a regular Betty Page.


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 27, 2016)

dmina said:


> Great pics Sarah... Looking forward to seeing more






Kara S said:


> Love the pictures. She's a regular Betty Page.


Thanks guys! I wish more were so cooperative during photo shots!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 27, 2016)

She is beautiful, love that light green color!


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 1, 2016)

My Wandering Violins......

 I have kept them under reptile heat emitters almost their whole lives (cages over 100 degrees F easily), and kept them communally, in large screen or mesh cages the whole time as well. They have done very well under these conditions.  I bought 10 L2s back in November 2015, and still have 6 left (3 females and 3 males), all together 7 made it to adulthood out of 10, so I think I did really good (only lost 3 in mismolts). Unfortunately, I am starting to lose hope in any of my ooths being fertile. The first few that were laid, were laid back in early April, and they've been laying weekly almost religiously since. NOTHING has hatched yet! I have witnessed multiple mountings of both girls, but no connection. However, I did not sit and watch them the whole time, so I am trying to hold onto hope for thier ooths.

 My older girls have been such great layers (I think I have about 20 ooths between the two!), but I think they could be expiring soon. They are starting to have a harder time getting around and laying ooths now. The one that has been the best layer was not even trying to put her butt down on a surface the last time she laid, she was just kind of letting it go in the air! So I am worried about my older girls a bit. My hope for successful reproduction lies most with my freshest male adult (from 6/16) and my freshest female (5/27). I hope when I finally introduce the fresh male to the girls, he will actually make a connection that I witness this time! But I do hope some of my other ooths are fertile as well. But even if I do not get any fertile ooths out of them, these guys have really been a joy to raise! So active (compared to some breeds), and fun to watch grow up too! Here is one of my adult males, and one of my adult females:


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 27, 2016)

Just finally got around to getting some of the pictures I have of my mantises off of my actual camera, instead of my phone. Some really good stuff on there, so hopefully it will inspire me to add more pictures to this thread! I posted about my Wandering Violins already, but most of them are getting pretty old at this point!  While looking through pics on my camera , I found a couple close-ups of them when there were much younger! Enjoy!

Male Sub-Adult Wandering Violin:

Female Sub-Adult Wandering Violin:


----------



## ashleenicole (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope that some of your ooths turn out to be fertile! They are beautiful mantids.   What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 27, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> I hope that some of your ooths turn out to be fertile! They are beautiful mantids.   What kind of camera are you using?


Me too! I will be sure to report it here if an ooth actually hatches! My camera is Nikon Coolpix L310.


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 29, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> I am going to start with my Carolinas, as they are who got me started, so naturally I have to favor them a bit.  So far I have had two ooths hatch which I acquired from Thomas. Thank you Thomas! I have finally narrowed down my breeding stock from the two hatches (about 8), and released/ sold everyone else.
> 
> The first batch hatched 4/30/16 and are are somewhere between L4 and L6 now, and their color variety is really starting to show!  I am very impressed with the range of colors they have had so far, aywhere from lime/neon green, to pale green, to brown with green legs, and brown/gray/ black speckly! All were raised in the exact same conditions, so it is my conclusion that it is total luck of the draw with them and their colors. Unfortunately, only one of my pale green girls was cooperating for pictures last night, so here she is!


As of this month, all my Carolina's besides one are all grown up! I have 7 total, 3 girls and 4 boys. The girl I posted above is Ginny. Here are the other two girls:

 ​






 ​


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 29, 2016)

*Amora:*​


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 1, 2016)

*8/1/2016 Update:* Looks like Ginny and Amora are gonna be proud mamas soon! I was able to successfully mate both of them this weekend! The males did not waste any time either, less than 5 minutes with the girls and they were both on their backs and connecting! I wish my Wandering Violins males could take some lessons from them!.. LOL

Two Carolina girls down, and one to go. Next weekend is Gypsy's turn!


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 4, 2016)

*8/4/2016 Update:* Gypsy is mated as of today too!


----------



## Kara S (Aug 5, 2016)

What a lovely family; Amora looks like she has lots of personality. Good luck with the baby hatching!


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 5, 2016)

Kara S said:


> What a lovely family; Amora looks like she has lots of personality. Good luck with the baby hatching!


Thanks! Amora is my favorite of my carolinas. Her green color is so pretty!


----------



## ashleenicole (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds like you'll have a lot of baby mantids soon! Congrats.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 5, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Sounds like you'll have a lot of baby mantids soon! Congrats.


Thanks! Hopefully everything will go well with the laying and the hatching of the babies! At least I can diapause them if I have too many ooths, or let them out in the spring, if I wind up with too many!


----------



## ashleenicole (Aug 8, 2016)

That seems to be the plus side to breeding species that are native!  I think our apartment complex would have something to say though if they saw me releasing tons of baby mantids everywhere.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 9, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> That seems to be the plus side to breeding species that are native!  I think our apartment complex would have something to say though if they saw me releasing tons of baby mantids everywhere.


Yeah it is true.....Just make sure no one is looking when you release your mantids! LOL


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 11, 2016)

*8/8/16 Update: *Sorry this is late, but Gypsy laid her first ooth on 8/8! Looks like a nice-sized one, can't wait to see how many babies hatch!


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 15, 2016)

My Heterochaeta......

Here is my pride and joy, my oldest Heterochaeta (Not exactly sure about the gender yet, but I think she is a girl) She is about L4 in this picture. I have acquired a group of these and I am very much looking forward to breeding them in the future! So far they are pretty awesome! I especially love their stance with their arms out, and those big beautiful eyes!

View attachment 8100


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 24, 2016)

*8/24/16: Wandering Violin Update: *Well, both of my older girls have passed now. RIP girls, I will miss you!    They left me a total of 21 ooths between the two of them! They have been laying them since April, but not a single one has hatched yet. 

Now I am left with 3 of the original 7 who made it to adulthood (the two youngest of my boys, and only my one youngest girl). Her wings and one of her legs were damaged during her final molt, and she has not been doing as well in the ooth-laying department (So far she has laid 2 very small specs of foam....not really sure if there are even any eggs in them!). It also seems the boys don't understand how to properly mate with her with those damaged wings. I have noticed them mount her a few times, but they are usually not even close to where they need to be to get the job done, then they seem to get frustrated soon thereafter, and just jump off!


----------



## ashleenicole (Aug 26, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your violin girls! Hopefully some of your ooths from them will hatch.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 26, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> So sorry to hear about your violin girls! Hopefully some of your ooths from them will hatch.


It's okay. At least I think it was just their time! I'd much rather lose them that way, than from premature deaths.


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 27, 2016)

Great looking Heterochaeta, looks like she has a boxing stance ready to rumble.  

Best of luck with your Violins, they are a difficult species; however, with you being able to raise them to breeding age you should be able to get it done if it's possible.


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 29, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Great looking Heterochaeta, looks like she has a boxing stance ready to rumble.
> 
> Best of luck with your Violins, they are a difficult species; however, with you being able to raise them to breeding age you should be able to get it done if it's possible.


Thanks on the Heterochaeta! She has already molted again! And is soooo much bigger! I am really enjoying watching her grow. I had to move here and 4 others to a larger new cage this weekend, I cannot get over how big this species really is. 

Thanks on the Violins. Even if they don't make me babies, they have lived a good life, and I have enjoyed them for sure.


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 17, 2016)

*9/16/16 Update: *Moral of the day....Remating female mantises is tricky.   

Currently, I have 3 mated female ghosts that are laying, and 1 mated Carolina (Gypsy) that is laying. All have laid 4 to 5 ooths now, so I decided it was time to try remating everyone. Unfortunately, I ended up with 2 dead males. Sad story. Previously, I have only mated females while they were calling, and this is the first time I've ever lost any males in the process. RIP Boys.  

View attachment 8236


View attachment 8237


----------



## Kermit (Sep 17, 2016)

Good luck Sarah... I just got 5 L2 Violins, now L3's....

No issues with keep communally?

I'm thinking of separating @L4 like ghosts by sex, then reintroducing once adults. 

Keeping them in a 12x12 net cube.


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 17, 2016)

Kermit said:


> Good luck Sarah... I just got 5 L2 Violins, now L3's....
> 
> No issues with keep communally?
> 
> ...


Awesome! Enjoy the Violins...they are definitely one of my favorites.....never had a single issue with keeping violins communally....they never once tried to eat each other or anything. But yeah, I think separating them by sex than reintroducing when everyone is ready to mate is the best way to go about it. My boys seemed to get too used to the girls without the separation period, and wouldn't act unless they were separated first, than reintroduced.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

Will try and LYK


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 17, 2016)

Too bad about your males, do you have any left? I had one myself recently with a wild caught female that had a male partner when I found them - after they separated I only found his wings and abdomen.  

Hopefully you can try breeding them again.


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry about your males! Still, exciting that you have so many ooths.


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 19, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Too bad about your males, do you have any left? I had one myself recently with a wild caught female that had a male partner when I found them - after they separated I only found his wings and abdomen.
> 
> Hopefully you can try breeding them again.


I do have 2 more male ghosts (1 adult, 1 sub-adult), and 1 Carolina male left, but after this experience, I am wondering how necessary it is to remate them at all, I mean especially if the girls are gonna be so difficult about it? :angry:   I really don't want to sentence my remaining males to certain death! LOL. Plus, I did witness the male Carolina make a connection _before_ Gypsy decided to eat his head off!

*9/17/16 Update:* As far as the ghosts are concerned, I had good news come on Sunday morning and this morning, and 2 of my ghosts ooths hatched!   Each ooth was laid by a different female, so at least two of my girls are fertile. Interestingly, both ooths hatched in exactly 37 days, and were incubated between 75 and 77 degrees F. 

There is still one other ghost girl I have that has laid 4 or 5 ooths already,  and my last and youngest ghost girl finally laid her first ooth yesterday (it was a pretty big one too!) I was so happy to see her finally laying, as I was starting to worry that she was egg bound. But now that she has started laying, it means I potentially have 4 mated ghost girls laying!

geez......looks like I have a lot of ghost nymphs in my future!



ashleenicole said:


> Sorry about your males! Still, exciting that you have so many ooths.


Thanks Ashlee! Like I said above, maybe remating is not necessary after all, with all the potentially fertile ooths I already have!


----------



## Kermit (Sep 19, 2016)

Sarah! Congratulations... So glad to hear of your success with breeding ghosts!


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 19, 2016)

Kermit said:


> Sarah! Congratulations... So glad to hear of your success with breeding ghosts!


Thanks! Yes, I am super excited!


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 19, 2016)

That's awesome! How many little ghost nymphs would you estimate you have right now?  :wub:


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 19, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> That's awesome! How many little ghost nymphs would you estimate you have right now?  :wub:


Probably around 30 or 40. The L1s are so tiny and cute! They look like little black ants. LOL


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 19, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> I do have 2 more male ghosts (1 adult, 1 sub-adult), and 1 Carolina male left, but after this experience, I am wondering how necessary it is to remate them at all, I mean especially if the girls are gonna be so difficult about it? :angry:   I really don't want to sentence my remaining males to certain death! LOL. Plus, I did witness the male Carolina make a connection _before_ Gypsy decided to eat his head off!
> 
> *9/17/16 Update:* As far as the ghosts are concerned, I had good news come on Sunday morning and this morning, and 2 of my ghosts ooths hatched!   Each ooth was laid by a different female, so at least two of my girls are fertile. Interestingly, both ooths hatched in exactly 37 days, and were incubated between 75 and 77 degrees F.
> 
> ...


Re-mating isn't strictly necessary, most keepers do it as it provides larger ooths (more eggs per ooth) in the latter ooths; however, once a female has been successfully mated once, her ooths should be fertile even later on. If the male did connect with Gypsy he most likely bred even without his head.

Nice to hear your Ghosts ooths are hatching, enjoy the little ones.


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 20, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> Probably around 30 or 40. The L1s are so tiny and cute! They look like little black ants. LOL


They sound so adorable!  :wub:  I'm living vicariously through other breeders right now, I bet it's an amazing experience to watch these little guys hatch and grow!


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 20, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> They sound so adorable!  :wub:  I'm living vicariously through other breeders right now, I bet it's an amazing experience to watch these little guys hatch and grow!


They are definitely pretty cute!....I have them in an enclosure with fake fall leaves too, they match their cage and the fall season so well! (I will see if I can upload a picture of them sitting on their leaves soon ;P). Maybe if you are living vicariously through other breeders though, it is time for you to get a new baby mantis of your own.


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 20, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> They are definitely pretty cute!....I have them in an enclosure with fake fall leaves too, they match their cage and the fall season so well! (I will see if I can upload a picture of them sitting on their leaves soon ;P). Maybe if you are living vicariously through other breeders though, it is time for you to get a new baby mantis of your own.


It's probably about time, all my girls are adults and I'm itching for a baby mantis again.  :lol:


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 22, 2016)

Here are some pictures of the L1 Ghost nymphs against the background of fall leaves, as promised! So cute!

View attachment 8263


View attachment 8264


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 22, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> Here are some pictures of the L1 Ghost nymphs against the background of fall leaves, as promised! So cute!
> 
> ...


They are stunning little "ants".  Thanks for showing them off.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 22, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> I do have 2 more male ghosts (1 adult, 1 sub-adult), and 1 Carolina male left, but after this experience, I am wondering how necessary it is to remate them at all, I mean especially if the girls are gonna be so difficult about it? :angry:   I really don't want to sentence my remaining males to certain death! LOL. Plus, I did witness the male Carolina make a connection _before_ Gypsy decided to eat his head off!


Sorry to hear you lost several of your boys recently. I don't normally do rebreedings because I rather not risk my boys, but I went ahead and rebred my Carolina recently because she was so chill the first time that I figured it was low risk. Somehow during the initial breeding my boy managed to get his claw around one of her legs when mounting. She could only use 3 of her back legs while her fourth was awkwardly held against her body by his claws. I thought for sure she was going to turn on him for being pinned like that but she never even glanced back, much less reacted. The 2nd time I bred I thought I finally ended up with a casualty because when I woke up and went to check on them all I could see was wing sticking out and my girl with something in her claws. It took me a solid minute of staring at her with my tired bleary eyes before I realized she wasn't eating him but cleaning up her lady bits. I've never had a girl as fastidious as her about cleaning up afterword. She spends a good half hour nomming on her posterior after connections. I can only hope she brushes her mandibles when she is done. :tooth: 

I've always had the attitude that even if the boys perish at least they are doing something they love, so I wouldn't look at it as sentencing them to death. Do you feed your girls while letting the male mount? I've always found a nice big meal in their claws during the initial connection helps avoid the face eating.


----------



## Flidais (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh, they are so cute!!!!


----------



## ashleenicole (Sep 23, 2016)

They are so precious!  :wub:  They do look exactly like little black ants.


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 23, 2016)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Sorry to hear you lost several of your boys recently. I don't normally do rebreedings because I rather not risk my boys, but I went ahead and rebred my Carolina recently because she was so chill the first time that I figured it was low risk. Somehow during the initial breeding my boy managed to get his claw around one of her legs when mounting. She could only use 3 of her back legs while her fourth was awkwardly held against her body by his claws. I thought for sure she was going to turn on him for being pinned like that but she never even glanced back, much less reacted. The 2nd time I bred I thought I finally ended up with a casualty because when I woke up and went to check on them all I could see was wing sticking out and my girl with something in her claws. It took me a solid minute of staring at her with my tired bleary eyes before I realized she wasn't eating him but cleaning up her lady bits. I've never had a girl as fastidious as her about cleaning up afterword. She spends a good half hour nomming on her posterior after connections. I can only hope she brushes her mandibles when she is done. :tooth:
> 
> I've always had the attitude that even if the boys perish at least they are doing something they love, so I wouldn't look at it as sentencing them to death. Do you feed your girls while letting the male mount? I've always found a nice big meal in their claws during the initial connection helps avoid the face eating.


It really is an awesome site to behold when your mantis twists all the way around to clean their bottom! It is hard to believe they can bend like that! Both of my girls had an abundance of flies in their cages when the males arrived. And I am glad that my boys were doing something they loved when they died, I guess that is a good way to look at it, so I don't feel so guilty if anyone accidentally perishes in the future!


----------



## Sticky (Sep 24, 2016)

Will you be selling them?


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 24, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Will you be selling them?


Yes! They will be available for presale on my website by Monday (meaning, you can place your order now, and they will ship once they molt to L2, which should be in a week or so).


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 4, 2016)

Nothing to see here, just another stick on a boring green plant.  

View attachment 8317


*10/4/16 Update:* Heterochaeta nymphs are getting big fast! My eldest girl is already sub-adult, and I have 10 other juveniles from several different instars, so should have a nice breeding stock!


----------



## Flidais (Oct 4, 2016)

Yay!!!  Lovely!


----------



## Kermit (Oct 4, 2016)

Sarah,

Get me on that cateye ? priority list!!!

Kermit


----------



## LAME (Oct 5, 2016)

They are a nifty looking species, I had a few but have most away about a year ago... the one I kept ended up dying, but wicked looking nonetheless.


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 6, 2016)

LAME said:


> They are a nifty looking species, I had a few but have most away about a year ago... the one I kept ended up dying, but wicked looking nonetheless.


I am sorry you haven't had any in a while, they are one of my favorite species! Mine seem to be doing great in mesh cages that I mist twice a day (room temperature between 70F and 80F). Have not lost anyone to mismolts, or anything else since the L1 to L2 transition! With any luck I will be successful breeding them as well, so let me know if you ever decide you want to give them another try.


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 6, 2016)

Such a cool looking mantis!


----------



## dmina (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats Sarah! Looks like Things are going well LOVE the cats! best wishes on them.. How are your ghosts doing?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 12, 2016)

dmina said:


> Congrats Sarah! Looks like Things are going well LOVE the cats! best wishes on them.. How are your ghosts doing?


Hey Denise! Missed you! Welcome back! :flowers: 

Well, I have 2 confirmed mated adult ghost females left from the batch. They have been laying every week or so since the beginning of August. One unconfirmed mated girl who has only laid one ooth on 9/18, so I am waiting to see if it hatches. So far, I 've had 6 ooths hatch, but the amount of babies in each ranged from 7 to 30. Currently most of the babies are L2s and L3s, and eagerly waiting to find new homes!

In addition, I have two adult male ghosts left.


----------



## dmina (Nov 16, 2016)

LOL... it is always a bonus when you have males left over...Hope all went well and you are swimming in ghosts...hehe


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 30, 2016)

*You Know You Are A Mantis Person When............*

You create a mantis perch for your computer desk! My oldest Heterochaeta girl has been hanging out with me all day while I work! She is sub-adult now!  

Unbelievable how big this species is!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

@Sarah K Very nice, seems your mantids live the high life.


----------



## Sarah K (Dec 2, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> @Sarah K Very nice, seems your mantids live the high life.


I try to spoil as many mantises as I can......


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 2, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> I try to spoil as many mantises as I can......


I know that you do, and your post just proved it again.  

Speaking of your pets, how are your Heterochaeta doing? I read back in October they were doing well and you had a nice breeding stock. I am hoping to get a few from you when you get a new generation (as I know you were sold out when I checked early this week).


----------



## Sarah K (Dec 2, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> I know that you do, and your post just proved it again.
> 
> Speaking of your pets, how are your Heterochaeta doing? I read back in October they were doing well and you had a nice breeding stock. I am hoping to get a few from you when you get a new generation (as I know you were sold out when I checked early this week).


Yeah, everyone is still doing well, just growing slowly! When I posted on October 4th, I thought my eldest girl was sub adult already, because I could see the beginning of her wing buds and she was already so darn big!  But it turns out she must have just been sub-sub adult, because she molted again since October 4th, and still does not have full wings!  I really do think she should be molting to adulthood any day now though, but all the others are still a few molts behind her. One thing that never fails to surprise me about mantids is how different growth speeds can be between individuals that were all born around the same time, and kept in the same conditions!

Anyway, you and Kermit are at the top of my list when I have baby Heterochaetas again, hopefully in a few months!


----------



## Kermit (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Sarah! I'm excited!?


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 2, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> Yeah, everyone is still doing well, just growing slowly! When I posted on October 4th, I thought my eldest girl was sub adult already, because I could see the beginning of her wing buds and she was already so darn big!  But it turns out she must have just been sub-sub adult, because she molted again since October 4th, and still does not have full wings!  I really do think she should be molting to adulthood any day now though, but all the others are still a few molts behind her. One thing that never fails to surprise me about mantids is how different growth speeds can be between individuals that were all born around the same time, and kept in the same conditions!
> 
> Anyway, you and Kermit are at the top of my list when I have baby Heterochaetas again, hopefully in a few months!


Indeed it is amazing the development variation, even from those from the same ooth. She is bound to get her wings sooner or later though. 'Tis the season so should I ring some bells?  

Great to hear and I look forward to them.


----------



## Sarah K (Dec 13, 2016)

*12/13/16 Update: *I realize I am actually very behind on updates on many of my mantises.....so I am going to do a species at a time in the next few weeks, (starting with the Carolinas) and maybe I will eventually catch up! 

*Carolina Girls: Gypsy, Ginny, and Amora*

*Ginny: *Unfortunately, she passed away after being an adult for only a few months. Since she was very large and never laid any ooths, I thought she was probably egg-bound , and that is what ultimately led to her premature death.

*Amora:* Amora lasted a month or so longer than Ginny, but eventually passed, having laid only 2 deformed ooths. See this post:



*Gypsy:* Gypsy has done great! She has been laying regularly since early August, has been mated (possibly twice, before she ate the head off of the second male!), and has laid me a total of 12 ooths so far!

Unfortunately, she is getting to be an old lady now, as she molted to adulthood on 7/13, and lately her ooths have been smaller and she has not been laying as frequently. She is also starting to have trouble getting around and catching her food like she used to, but she is a good girl, and has led a good life.  

*Gypsy's Ooths:* Gypsy's first two ooths laid in early August did not receive a diapause, and only started hatching a few weeks ago! Only a few babies have come out though....I think I have a total of 5 little Gypsy juniors so far!  Not really sure why the small numbers, but I am happy to have some Carolina babies around again regardless!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 15, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> ...
> 
> Gypsy's first two ooths laid in early August did not receive a diapause, and only started hatching a few weeks ago! Only a few babies have come out though....I think I have a total of 5 little Gypsy juniors so far!  Not really sure why the small numbers, but I am happy to have some Carolina babies around again regardless!
> 
> ...


It is amazing how long it takes for the Carolina ooths to hatch without a diapuase - mine take anywhere from 75-110 days, 90 days being the average. Then most do small "scout hatches" of 1 to 3 nymphs several times before the main hatch, but some never do a big hatch only do small ones until empty (usually 3-7 days between scout hatches).

Glad you have some Carolina nymphs, it's always great to start with new little ones from day one.


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 4, 2017)

*1/4/17 Update:* Well, as expected, Gypsy has passed since my last post. She was a good girl though, and I am glad I was able to give her a full life. 

However, on a positive note, my other mantises gave me several awesome surprises over the holiday break!....stay tuned for more news tomorrow, complete with pictures!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 4, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> *1/4/17 Update:* Well, as expected, Gypsy has passed since my last post. She was a good girl though, and I am glad I was able to give her a full life.
> 
> However, on a positive note, my other mantises gave me several awesome surprises over the holiday break!....stay tuned for more news tomorrow, complete with pictures!


At least Gypsy had the best care she could, and was a spoiled and pampered one. It's great though she had nymphs and is survived by her children.  

Sounds good, I'll keep a eye out for photos.


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 6, 2017)

*1/6/17 Update - Christmas presents from my beloved pets! ** *  

1) Zahra my oldest Heterochaeta  got her wings!

View attachment 8616


2) My new Carolina girl Lenora (found her as a nymph in late summer outside, so I took her in and raised her to adulthood the rest of the way), mated with a male thanks to Mantis Monarch, than laid this giant ooth (her first) several hours later. Will it be fertile?

View attachment 8617


3) My Mated orchid female laid me her first ootheca!

View attachment 8618


4) my first pair of 2nd generation Indian Flowers molted to adulthood!

All in all, I would say it was a great Christmas.   Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> *1/6/17 Update - Christmas presents from my beloved pets! ** *
> 
> 1) Zahra my oldest Heterochaeta  got her wings!
> 
> ...


Awesome and Grats!  Nice way to start the new year.   :clap:


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 6, 2017)

@Sarah K Congrats, on Zahra getting her wings and all the ooths.  In my experience Lenora's ooth laid only after a few hours after mating will be infertile. For a fertile ooth the closest from mating to laying for me has been about 3 days - of course it doesn't hurt to incubate it just in case.


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 9, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> Awesome and Grats!  Nice way to start the new year.   :clap:


Agreed!


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 9, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @Sarah K Congrats, on Zahra getting her wings and all the ooths.  In my experience Lenora's ooth laid only after a few hours after mating will be infertile. For a fertile ooth the closest from mating to laying for me has been about 3 days - of course it doesn't hurt to incubate it just in case.


Thanks Thomas! Yeah,  I wasn't sure, it was a bit bizarre that it was so close to right after her mating, even though she had refused to lay anything until she actually mated, so I was wondering if the mating inspired her to lay.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 9, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> Thanks Thomas! Yeah,  I wasn't sure, it was a bit bizarre that it was so close to right after her mating, even though she had refused to lay anything until she actually mated, so I was wondering if the mating inspired her to lay.


I've actually read that happening a few times lately. I would assume the mating just puts more pressure/strain on the female causing her to have to release it. A bit of a long shot but it may help females suspected of being egg-bound to be able to lay their ooth too.


----------



## Sarah K (Jan 30, 2017)

*1/30/17: Update:* RIP Greenie.

My green mama passed away this weekend, as an old lady!  She lasted 7 months into adulthood, and made me so many ooths, I honestly lost count! I will miss her, but it warms my heart to know she made so many babies who are now the beloved  pets of so many other mantis owners! No doubt she will live on through all of them, and I am glad I have kept some of her babies for myself, which will hopefully be passing along her genes to more generations in the future as well.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 3, 2017)

@Sarah K Sorry for your loss of Greenie. Indeed she will live on with her babies and theirs as well.  Great to hear the nymphs found their way to other keepers as well - so you know some will always be out there.


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 6, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> @Sarah K Sorry for your loss of Greenie. Indeed she will live on with her babies and theirs as well.  Great to hear the nymphs found their way to other keepers as well - so you know some will always be out there.


Thanks Thomas! At least she lived a good life!


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 28, 2017)

*2/28/17 Update*: 

*Heterochaeta Mated!*
He finally did it! Zahra was certainly hard to impress, but this guy's determination finally paid off! This is the 3rd time I've attempted a mate between these two, and both previous attempts failed because Zahra just wasn't having it! But Friday he meant business!   

In addition, 6 out of the 7 remaining heterochaeta that I have have molted to adulthood now, finally! yay!

View attachment 8826


*Giant Indian Flower Ooth!*
I was starting to think my Makayla was egg bound when she was trying to ooth for days with no success, and was so very big for her little body.    But to my surprise, Sunday morning I woke up to this! The ooth is almost twice as long as her, and also twice as big as her sister's first ooth! So excited! 

View attachment 8827


----------



## Kermit (Feb 28, 2017)

OMG!


----------



## izbiggs (Feb 28, 2017)

@Sarah K Congrats on both the mating and the ooth!    That is the biggest Indian flower ooth I've ever seen


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 1, 2017)

izbiggs said:


> @Sarah K Congrats on both the mating and the ooth!    That is the biggest Indian flower ooth I've ever seen


Thanks! Crazy, right?!?!


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats on the mating @Sarah K!  And that Indian Flower ootheca is amazing! I have never seen one that long before!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 1, 2017)

Mystymantis said:


> Congrats on the mating @Sarah K!  And that Indian Flower ootheca is amazing! I have never seen one that long before!


Thanks!


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats on the mating and the ooth! 

Poor Makayla looks tired!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 2, 2017)

spotsy99 said:


> Congrats on the mating and the ooth!
> 
> Poor Makayla looks tired!


LOL....I know, she must have felt so much better afterwards.


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 29, 2017)

*3/29/17 Update: *

*Hierodula Membrancea mated!*

View attachment 8983


*My girl She-Ra mated on 3/22, and laid a big ooth 7 hours later! The poor girl spent about 4 hours making it. Needless to say she was very tired and hungry afterwards!  Thanks @Savechanges!*

*Ghost Double Date!*

*Today my young ghosts are having a double date! I think it is going well, wouldn't you say? *  

View attachment 8984


*Thistles Were Born!*

*Thistles were born on 3/13, thanks to a pairing with @Kermit! Thanks to your male for getting it done! I only wish we got more ooths out of them before mama passed away. We only got 4, but the fist one never hatched!  *

*On a positive note, the L2s are so tiny and adorable!*

View attachment 8985


----------



## Savechanges (Mar 29, 2017)

That female was feed a varied died of flies,superworms,tomato worms &amp; tomato worm moths... oh and she also ate one of my males in a breeding attempt!!!!!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 29, 2017)

Savechanges said:


> That female was feed a varied died of flies,superworms,tomato worms &amp; tomato worm moths... oh and she also ate one of my males in a breeding attempt!!!!!


LOL. Somehow my old male survived the breeding attempt, and now she has stopped calling, so I have not tried to introduce any more males to her yet. I have been feeding her mostly flies. She seems a bit testy about eating superworms when I offer them to her, but when one was loose and crawled up the side of the mesh cage, then she ate it!


----------



## Savechanges (Mar 29, 2017)

I cut the heads off and gave her them with tongs and she ate them. If that ooth is fertile and not just foam your going to have one heck of a hatch!!!


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations on all the matings!   I love thistle mantises


----------



## Sarah K (Apr 4, 2017)

*4/4/16: Introducing Ms Zena and her First Ooth!*

*Ms Zahra and Ms Zena are my only two Adult Heterochaeta Females! Ms Zena's wings got a bit messed up during final molt, but she has not let it stop her! She has been mated 3 times, and below she is proudly standing over her First Ooth Ever! *


----------



## Kermit (Apr 4, 2017)

So awesome!


----------



## Sarah K (May 2, 2017)

*5/2/16: Schizocephala Bicornis!*

*Got some breeding stock of the fairly rare species Schizocephala Bicornis (Indian grass mantis) from a great breeder and good friend in the hobby recently. I am so excited! I hope I can breed them successfully, I have never had this species before, so wish me luck! So far I am really enjoying them though! *



*In other news, should have more P. paradoxa, C. pictipennis, H. membranacea, and Heterochaeta hatching in the next few weeks, I can't wait!*


----------



## Kermit (May 2, 2017)

So cool... So delicate! Good luck ?


----------



## izbiggs (May 3, 2017)

So exciting!!


----------



## Sticky (May 4, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Sarah K (May 5, 2017)

@Sticky: Thanks! Have you raised this species before? Any words of advice?


----------



## Sticky (May 5, 2017)

Which one?


----------



## Sarah K (May 5, 2017)

Sticky said:


> Which one?


Bicornis


----------



## Sticky (May 5, 2017)

Yes. I went out last fall and collected some tall grass. They loved it! I didnt need a cage for them. The tall grass was home to them. They felt safe in it so they didnt wander.


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 12, 2017)

*7/12/17: Heterochaeta have Finally Arrived and Spiny Flowers have Mated!*

*This week has been a particularly exciting week so far at PanTerra Pets, so much so, it is hard to believe it is only Wednesday! *

*Yesterday while working remotely, I was able to successfully get my spiny flower male to mount the female, and once the lights went out  (8ish hours later?) He finally made the connection! Here is a pic of the two love birds first getting acquainted. ;P*





*Secondly, I woke up this morning to a bunch of little cat eyes calmly staring out at my from their little deli cup! The are soooooo adorable! My Heterochaeta babies have finally begun to arrive, after a long and nervous wait on my part! Each ooth that has hatched so far hatches more and more babies than the last! And this morning I had the largest hatch yet, 36! I was so excited! They will go on sale next week once I have enough that have molted to L2 safely, so if this is a species you are interested in, keep an eye out for them!    *


----------



## Mystymantis (Jul 12, 2017)

Congratulations on the successful mating of your spiny flower mantises and your mantis hatchings.  Certainly sounds like you had an exciting day! The Heterochaeta are so cute!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 13, 2017)

Very nice and congrats on the successful pairing and hatchlings.  I've never had much luck with Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii myself. Still trying to figure out how to squeeze in a few Heterochaeta though, I'll keep watch for them on your site.


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 13, 2017)

Mystymantis said:


> Congratulations on the successful mating of your spiny flower mantises and your mantis hatchings.  Certainly sounds like you had an exciting day! The Heterochaeta are so cute!


thanks!


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 13, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> Very nice and congrats on the successful pairing and hatchlings.  I've never had much luck with Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii myself. Still trying to figure out how to squeeze in a few Heterochaeta though, I'll keep watch for them on your site.


You really should get at least one, they are really some of the best "pet" species I've had! I don't think I could ever stop keeping this species.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 15, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> You really should get at least one, they are really some of the best "pet" species I've had! I don't think I could ever stop keeping this species.


Ha, your quite the sales person aren't you.  I have heard they are that great though, and one reason I want some.


----------



## MantisRCool (Jul 15, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 17, 2017)

@MantisRCool and @Mystymantis: Thank you!


----------

